# debloquer les sécuritée pour un site (safari)



## drake94 (14 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, 
j'aurais souhaiter savoir comment dans les parametres entrer le nom d'un site pour qu'il soit reconnu dans Safari et ainsi qu'il ne bloque aucune page.
En esperant être clair, merci d'avance.


----------



## schwebb (14 Mars 2010)

drake94 a dit:


> En esperant être clair, merci d'avance.



Raté.


----------



## Anabys (14 Mars 2010)

Vérifie que Safari n'est pas en mode "navigation privée". Désactive le cas échéant ce mode.

Vérifie, le cas échéant, que tes plugins sont à jour (principalement Flash et Java).

Si le site ne fonctionne toujours pas, c'est qu'il est mal écrit. Essaie avec Firefox, en désespoir de cause ou, plus raisonnablement, passe ton chemin.


----------

